# CK2610 Rear Blade



## gsuders86 (8 mo ago)

*What size rear blade are you using on your tractors? Use will be to maintain gravel driveway and snow plowing. I was thinking a 6' blade, so it would cover the tire tracts when angled but would a 7' blade be to much? I was thinking either a 6' offset or maybe just a normal 7' as it would be cheaper and I probably could find a used one. *


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Is your 2610 hydrostatic drive or gear drive?


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Actually, never mind my above question.............I have a 6 foot and a 7 foot blade and I find that even though my 3510 HST will handle the 7 foot blade, it likes the 6 foot blade much better so I would go with the 6 foot blade on your 2610....


----------



## gsuders86 (8 mo ago)

unsquidly said:


> Is your 2610 hydrostatic drive or gear drive?


Hydostatic


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

gsuders86 said:


> Hydostatic


I would still go with the 6 foot blade


----------

